# Vibrating Pedals and Rumbling Car



## ArcadianForest (May 15, 2019)

Hello Forum. The title of the post only states a few of the issues, but I wanted some help possibly identifying what's normal and what's not in this car. I have a Black 2018 Cruze LT Sedan 1.4L Automatic with just under 2,000 miles on it. To start, i'd like to note that it needed a brand new front right axle and wheel hub bearing at 600 MILES, so I don't know whether the following issues are real of if they're a result of the paranoia that's risen from the initial repairs needed. 

1. The gas pedal vibrates as I accelerate and every bump in the road can be felt as my foot rests on it when i'm coasting with cruise control on.

2. The brake pedal has a subtle, uneven "clunk" I can feel when braking at lower speeds, as opposed to being totally smooth.

3. The whole car shakes lightly, or rumbles infrequently when idling at low RPM's. It's not violent or anything but it's noticeable and i'm fairly certain it didn't do it when I first got the thing.

4. When coming to a stop from speeds upwards of 45 mph, it downshifts fairly heavily, but I think that's just how the automatic transmission is in this particular car. 

5. When I initially start it up, the engine itself vibrates like crazy in it's setting at over 1000 RPM's, then slows down to about 750. 

The first time I had it in the dealership they had it for a week and returned it to me saying nothing was wrong. The second time I had it in they had it for 4 hours and chalked it up to the fact that I "don't drive it enough and the condensation that can form in the intake doesn't get burned off" and that there was still nothing wrong with it. Given that the engine takes 10-12 minutes to heat up and it only takes me 8 minutes to get to work and it's all city driving and no expressway I can kind of see what they mean, but that cant be it.

Sorry for the wall of text, but i'm driving four hours up north in a few weeks and my car is making me nervous about it. The dealership can't pinpoint anything and I don't know where else to turn.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Go for a ride with the Service Manager or a Tech, it should be easy to duplicate these issues right?

# 2 could be the ABS Brake Self Check Test which happens when the Cruze is first started and hits 12 to 18 mph, like a Clunk or girdle with a pulse in the pedal. I wonder if that happens during each Stop-Start too, it would drive me nuts?


----------



## ArcadianForest (May 15, 2019)

Is going for a ride with a tech something I have to schedule normally? Or does my car have to be being serviced?


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a 2016 GEN2 auto, and I have none of these issues.

Take a ride with the service manager in your car and then compare with a ride in a demo unit.

Good luck, don't accept the "nothing is wrong" line.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ArcadianForest said:


> Is going for a ride with a tech something I have to schedule normally? Or does my car have to be being serviced?


With the Service Manager/Director I'd say when they have the time after a few repeated service attempts from you. Tech ride alongs are much harder to arrange as they don't get paid for the time and have to stop whatever job(s) they are working on. You can also look into the Lemon Law and legal representation. To my surprise I've read quite a few posters who were successful in this.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

ArcadianForest said:


> Hello Forum. The title of the post only states a few of the issues, but I wanted some help possibly identifying what's normal and what's not in this car. I have a Black 2018 Cruze LT Sedan 1.4L Automatic with just under 2,000 miles on it. To start, i'd like to note that it needed a brand new front right axle and wheel hub bearing at 600 MILES, so I don't know whether the following issues are real of if they're a result of the paranoia that's risen from the initial repairs needed.
> 
> 1. The gas pedal vibrates as I accelerate and every bump in the road can be felt as my foot rests on it when i'm coasting with cruise control on.
> 
> ...


Hey that's alright. We're all here to help  Your car is brand new, there should be nothing wrong with it, that's the bottom line. They're blowing smoke your way so that you'll leave and that's shitty. Unfortunately not all that uncommon though. The problem is we can't feel what you're feeling though so as others have said here, your best bet is to take it back and plainly say, these things need to be fixed, it's a brand new car. You can ask for the manager and they'll go on a ride with you and you can tell them each of your concerns. 

They obviously try to avoid this to weed out crazy people that don't really know what is and isn't a problem, and also just because it immediately puts them on the defensive but that's their job. People can't get angry for having to do their job. 

The other thing i'll add is that (in general) it's also really hard to deal with NVH (noise vibration harshness) concerns without the customer there unless it's just a blatantly obvious fault. Most of the time the tech reads what the service writer wrote and tries to duplicate it a few times and if he/she can't they move on to the next car. So there are a lot of points in that workflow that things can get lost in translation. 

It sounds like you have a legit concern though and because they did a prior repair, I would definitely schedule an appointment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you can find one on the lot, go for a test ride in a new vehicle first before speaking to the service manager, just for your own reference.


----------

